# Does size matter in relationships/marriage



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

I was recently dumped because of my size because of my penis size. Im 7in length and 4.6in girth. Ladies would my girth be a dealbreaker because that was my exs problem. She said i wasnt thick enough? Please help


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

For some it would and some it wouldn't.

Don't obsess about something you can't change. If some woman dumps you for whatever reason then she wasn't the one!


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Would it matter to you


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Are you sure that's the real reason?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

This post is hard to swallow (no pun intended). Those measurements would put you at least one, maybe two standard deviations to the right (larger) side of the bell curve for penis size. Even among women concerned with size, that's not likely to come under the "too small/dealbreaker" heading, let alone two of them. 

If this is on the up and up, then those women most likely dumped you for other reasons and just said that to get your goat.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

She mentioned her ex being thicker than me


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

you should have told her "well how do you think i felt being in a relationship with the Lincoln tunnel"


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Preds1213 said:


> She mentioned her ex being thicker than me


Yeah, but he is still her ex, isn't he?

So, if you are her ex and *he* is her ex, maybe the problem was not him, or you, maybe the problem is *her*?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

When a women wants to hurt a man.
When a women wants to get rid of a man.
When a women wants to humiliate a man.

She brings up size.

When a man brings up size it is because it does not ring the bell.
Does not ring the bell curve because the donger sits too far one way or another and not under the bell.
Left or right on the stiffed curve. The man got stiffed.

Stiffed by your parents short or long comings via their passed on hanging genetic inheritance.

When a man brings up size it is either the above... ^^^^
Or, it gives the man, the TAM poster, a prurient boner hearing others talk about the first thing that pops up.

Just Sayin'


Lilith-


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> She mentioned her ex being thicker than me


So her ex was in like the 1% of ****s. She is going to have a hard time (pun intended) finding that again. I suspect you have enough for most women.

Seriously dude, when a women leaves you because of your **** size assuming you have a normal size penis count your blessings.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

I want to know what women really thinks of my size because i want to marry and have kids one day


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Christ, dude, you're bigger than most. That thing is more than adequate to get the job done and no woman is honestly going to turn you down because it's too small. 

You need to focus on why she really broke up with you if you really want to know how to keep a woman for a long term relationship. And for the love of God, grow up yourself before you have kids of your own!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Any woman who would end a relationship due to that isn't worth having. Honestly For me its the man who matters to me not what size he is.
You are larger than average anyway, but if you want to get married then find a good women who loves you for you. 
Your ex was awful, mean and completely shallow. Clearly not mature enough for a serious relationship and you are well rid of her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Preds1213 said:


> I want to know what women really thinks of my size because i want to marry and have kids one day


If you ask 100 women, you will get 100 different answers. Why? Because each woman is an individual.

You just want to talk about your ****. And most us don't care about your ****. And we surely don't want to talk about it.

It's men who get hung up on size much more than women ever do. It's the man and his character that matters far more.

Your ex said that to hurt you.. she wanted to take a pot shot at you.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If they genuinely love and care about you and your well-being, size is not going to matter one damned iota!

His appendage is simply a physical extension of the inner being of the man who he truly is!*


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Size doesn't matter if you are meant to be together. Your ex sounds mean tbh and probably wanted to upset you (which she did). Let it go.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> Would it matter to you


What would matter to me is that I'm carrying 45 caliber ammo and she's chambered for 30 millimeter.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

OP is longer than average, and thinner than average. He needs to find someone who is compatible with that, and with all the other things that make a good relationship.

OP, you weren't dumped because of that reason. She's just trying to be hurtful.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Your ex said that to hurt you.. she wanted to take a pot shot at you.


Yes....

She wanted to take a pot shot...she noting this, your shortcoming, when she watches you pee in the pot.
She wanted to take a low blow, a crotch shot.
She wanted to take a man low. That.. be you.

And likely, *for her*, she is correct.
She needs a man to fill her, to rub the sides of her boat, touch the gunwales.
Rub her the right way.

She does not need a mere Fisherman, she needs a Whaler.
She needs Ahab, one loved by large Mermaids, one cursing at; cursed by God.



SunCMars-

from the desert. One running with Red Dog.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

OP - She said it to hurt your feelings, but you're above average in length and totally average (per length) in girth. Women's Va-J-J's come in different sizes too, just like men's. Some girls have more volumous V's, and others small to average. If she has an elephant vag then a horse penis will never give her that full feeling. Doesn't reflect poorly on you; you just need a woman who "fits".

Forget her, you can do better.

*Elephant, Horse and Deer (if I remember correctly) are the sizes listed in the Kama Sutra to describe male and female genitalia. Men with "deer" penises fit best with women with "deer" vaginas. Horses w/ horses, Elephants w/ elephants.

EDIT - looked it up and here is how the Kama Sutra lists the size compatibility -
(BTW, I am not recommending the book. Read it in college and thought it was silly, complicated and sometimes just gross).

*Male sizes*..............*Female Sizes*
....Hare............................Deer
.....Bull.............................Mare
....Horse.........................Elephant

So go find a Mare that you like and you're all set. Don't worry about what that old Elephant-pootie said about you.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Preds1213 said:


> I was recently dumped because of my size because of my penis size. Im 7in length and 4.6in girth. Ladies would my girth be a dealbreaker because that was my exs problem. She said i wasnt thick enough? Please help


Pardon me for asking, but is that a typo? Did you mean to state *.46"* girth?


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Pardon me for asking, but is that a typo? Did you mean to state *.46"* girth?


He meant circumferance. "Girth" just sounds more manly.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> If they genuinely love and care about you and your well-being, size is not going to matter one damned iota!


Correct. Just like I will love and care about my wife and her well-being regardless of the size of her breasts. And, because of my love and care for her, I will never express to her that I dislike any attribute she has which she cannot change or control. It is extremely cruel.

Interestingly enough, the bible carries an allegorical story of two sisters (Ezekiel 23), one of whom is said to have longed for her past lovers whose "genitals were like those of donkeys".

The story quite clearly describes what kind of women they were, and how God "turned away" from them in disgust.

An earlier poster had stated how you were better off without her. I wanted you to know that I agree, but quite more importantly, God agrees.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

TJW said:


> Correct. Just like I will love and care about my wife and her well-being regardless of the size of her breasts.


The difference is that her breasts have no bearing on your ability to reach orgasm. For women who orgasm through PIV the right fit can be the difference between being sexually satisfied and being perpetually sexually frustrated.

Using myself as an example. I orgasm manually, orally, and through PIV. The strongest and most satisfying orgasms are trough PIV. Oral orgasms are in 2nd place. Manual a somewhat distant 3rd. Oral and manual orgasms are great as foreplay or to tide me over, but aren't entirely satisfying.

If the man I am with isn't a good physical fit for me I don't orgasm through PIV and have to settle for oral or manual. For me that means being constantly frustrated craving the feeling of a "real" orgasm. The tongue is great, fingers are nice, but nothing on Earth compares to the D.

So, yes, some women will leave or simply not enter into a relationship over penis size/shape. And that's ok! File it under sexual incompatibility and move on.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

TJW said:


> Correct. Just like I will love and care about my wife and her well-being regardless of the size of her breasts.


Unwise contribution that makes zero sense as an analogy. Breasts and penises serve entirely different functions and have degrees of importance to different people for entirely different reasons. 




Preds1213 said:


> I was recently dumped because of my size because of my penis size. Im 7in length and 4.6in girth. Ladies would my girth be a dealbreaker because that was my exs problem. She said i wasnt thick enough? Please help


Either you measured wrong, or she said it to hurt your feelings. Even if she meant it, it's not the kind of thing that women normally say to a guy. So, assuming you measured correctly, my question is why did she want to hurt your feelings? What did you say to her? Or what have you done to her? You will probably say you didn't do anything since people seldom own up to their own doing and some don't know that their victim is aware of your intentions to be unkind. But you did or said something (and maybe several things) to her for her to say that to, and it sounds like she had enough.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

StarFires said:


> Either you measured wrong, or she said it to hurt your feelings. Even if she meant it, it's not the kind of thing that women normally say to a guy.


What else is she supposed to say? If a woman ends a sexual relationship due to size incompatibility is she supposed to lie to her partner? I know many women do. I just don't understand why. Some women won't date men who are too short or too tall. Some won't date men who are too slender in build. Others won't date men who are too burly. Some are only into blondes while others are into brunettes and still others are into a shiny bald dome. Often, they'll say it. "Sorry, I'm not into XYZ. We're just not a good match." I don't see how penis size should be any different.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

MJJEAN said:


> What else is she supposed to say? If a woman ends a sexual relationship due to size incompatibility is she supposed to lie to her partner? I know many women do. I just don't understand why. Some women won't date men who are too short or too tall. Some won't date men who are too slender in build. Others won't date men who are too burly. Some are only into blondes while others are into brunettes and still others are into a shiny bald dome. Often, they'll say it. "Sorry, I'm not into XYZ. We're just not a good match." I don't see how penis size should be any different.


Ordinarily, a woman would say almost anything but that, and some might take it on themselves as in "It's not you, it's me" or "I'm not ready to be in a relationship" or something to that effect. So with those being very common breakup lines, it is hard to understand you NOT knowing that people don't normally give "because you're too fat" or "because your penis is too little" "or because you are balding" as their reason for breaking up with a guy. I can only say I'm glad I'm not a man and have no possibility of ever running into women like you who have no filter and no kind of sensitivity to say things like that to a guy. But I do know that some will speak the truth or make up a lie just to be hurtful out of revenge for being badly treated. So if you have been treated unkindly, then maybe you should look at yourself to see how your lack of filter caused the treatment you received, and that is what I'm saying the OP should do too.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just for perspective here are some pctures I made up to show you the "girth" he is describing. The paper strip is 4.6" long (his circumference), and when rolled and taped shows his "girth" (Jesus, man). This is the same size as the cap on a typical half gallon milk or tea jug. This man is on the better side of average for overall penis size.

I am just slightly shorter and slightly thicker, and I have never had any complaints from short or long-term partners. Unless she is truly a size-queen, this isn't the real reason she left OP.

I am now wondering if he wrote this just to start conversation, or talk about his penis. Here, I'll try -
I have a good job, a nice car, a healthy child, and my Wife wears a DD cup size and has a beautiful face. Do I need help?
:wink2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Is it the PIV itself that matters, or the physical sensation? Would a large toy work? In general - not trying to make this about *your* preferences, but not sure how to get a general sense of whether most women who want a large man can be satisfied by mechanical aids. 

Nothing wrong with wanting what you want.




MJJEAN said:


> The difference is that her breasts have no bearing on your ability to reach orgasm. For women who orgasm through PIV the right fit can be the difference between being sexually satisfied and being perpetually sexually frustrated.
> 
> Using myself as an example. I orgasm manually, orally, and through PIV. The strongest and most satisfying orgasms are trough PIV. Oral orgasms are in 2nd place. Manual a somewhat distant 3rd. Oral and manual orgasms are great as foreplay or to tide me over, but aren't entirely satisfying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Whenever I hear people (almost always men) suggest using, or talk about dildos and other penetrative toys, I think that I have Never, Ever know a woman who uses or wants one. It's a male fantasy, a woman putting a fake penis inside herself. I have known several women who like small vibrators, to use externally. But even the highly sexualized woman or two I've known, or my current Wife who has vaginal orgasms very easily from PIV, say they have zero desire to stick anything fake in there.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

What i heard from the women is if her husbands not big enough she will leave


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> What i heard from the women is if her husbands not big enough she will leave


Preds, my advise is to start hanging out with a better class of losers. If a 7 inch by 1 1/2 pipe won't handle it, her plumbing is to big.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Date midgets.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> What i heard from the women is if her husbands not big enough she will leave


If that is the case, you didn't need her to begin with. Vaginas come in many different sizes, too, so it's not all on you. You are well above average in length, and dead on average in circumference. It's not your size that's the problem unless you are trying to marry a size queen. It's more likely something else entirely that's causing her to leave, not to mention her communication skills suck, AND she is just being mean saying that to you.

Don't let a woman like that get to you. She's just a bitter beatch. I would, however, advise you to learn some other skills in the bedroom, and to always put HER first. The rest will take care of itself. I'm pretty sure over 90% of the women out there would be happy with your "size". That's just not all there is to it, though. Work on the rest of you.

"Big enough" is only relative to the woman you're with. Sexual compatibility is more than just size alone.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Mjjean said if he cant make her cum vaginally sheel be frustrated


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

MJJEAN said:


> What else is she supposed to say? If a woman ends a sexual relationship due to size incompatibility is she supposed to lie to her partner? I know many women do. I just don't understand why. Some women won't date men who are too short or too tall. Some won't date men who are too slender in build. Others won't date men who are too burly. Some are only into blondes while others are into brunettes and still others are into a shiny bald dome. Often, they'll say it. "Sorry, I'm not into XYZ. We're just not a good match." I don't see how penis size should be any different.


Well we don't really know if that is truly the reason, do we? 

We don't know if she dumped him after one or two sessions, or after dozens. I don't think it would take long for her to figure out whether he was not thick enough for her.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Preds1213 said:


> Mjjean said if he cant make her cum vaginally sheel be frustrated


That's one person. That is not everyone.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Preds1213 said:


> Mjjean said if he cant make her cum vaginally sheel be frustrated


Most women can't cum vaginally. There's nothing wrong with your junk. Work on your technique and date better women.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

I hope you all are right. Im going out with a new girl this weekend and when its time im going to tell her what my ex did. I cant go through humiliation again. Btw i had 2 girls before ex and they never complained but what ex did will probably never go away. I just wonder if women marry guys who is small down there


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Preds1213 said:


> Mjjean said if he cant make her cum vaginally sheel be frustrated


She did you a favor. She's a mean-ass, selfish, trashy hose queen. Only skanks of the lowest order behave this way. Let her slink off with Doctor Dong back to the trailer village she was raised in. In about ten years you will be at a Wal-Mart and you will see a tat-infested 450 pound leviathan come rumbling down the aisle with about four kids hanging on her, each one with different color skin , eyes and hair from four different fathers. It will be her, but she'll be nearly unrecognizable. 

Your rod is perfectly fine. Most women would be more than happy with that. But what you really need to do is fix the other 160+ pounds of flesh attached to it...or however big you are. 

Get in shape, dress nice, and endeavor to be a *good* man...not a "nice" man...and a good woman will find you and be perfectly happy with all you have to offer her.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Preds1213 said:


> I hope you all are right. Im going out with a new girl this weekend and when its time* im going to tell her what my ex did*. I cant go through humiliation again. Btw i had 2 girls before ex and they never complained but what ex did will probably never go away. I just wonder if women marry guys who is small down there


NO! :surprise:

No no no no no no! 

Dude how old are you?


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

24


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

First, never ever whine to a new date about your prior relationship issues. You are there to shower her with attention and make her feel wanted. 

Christ man, where did you learn to date?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

First order of business...read _*Married Man's Sex Life Primer*_. It has a lot of insights about women and their wants and needs. Even though you are not married, there is some really good stuff in there that you can apply to your single life.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Whenever I hear people (almost always men) suggest using, or talk about dildos and other penetrative toys, I think that I have Never, Ever know a woman who uses or wants one. It's a male fantasy, a woman putting a fake penis inside herself. I have known several women who like small vibrators, to use externally. But even the highly sexualized woman or two I've known, or my current Wife who has vaginal orgasms very easily from PIV, say they have zero desire to stick anything fake in there.


You serious wrote that women don't use dildos? You really think that?



Preds1213 said:


> What i heard from the women is if her husbands not big enough she will leave


More like she won't marry him in the first place. But it's not something women care about if he knows how to use whatever size he is.



Preds1213 said:


> I hope you all are right. Im going out with a new girl this weekend and when its time im going to tell her what my ex did. I cant go through humiliation again. Btw i had 2 girls before ex and they never complained but what ex did will probably never go away. I just wonder if women marry guys who is small down there


You are not listening to anyone but that ONE person who said she would do the same as your girlfriend. The vast majority told you that was not her real reason and she only said it to hurt your feelings. You also ignored my question. If you would confess it, what did you do or say to her to make her want to get back at you? If you are just generally an a jerk, then she had good reason for saying and thank goodness it bothers you in that case. But if you are generally a nice guy, then you must have said something that hurt her feelings but maybe didn't mean to.

And I don't know where your head is if you think all the married men in the world have a huge penis but no other man is married and will never get married.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just like a job interview, you never badmouth the last place. It only makes them wonder what is wrong with You. If you go on a blind date and start telling her that your last girl left because of your small D, SHE WILL THINK YOU HAVE A SMALL D! Which you don't.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

First of all i never gave my ex a reason to do what she did. Im a nice attractive guy who is learning to be a childrens oncologist. Thats right i want to help sick children get better and i know all about **** size. I know the average length is 5.5 and girth is 4.5-5. But everywhere i read wonen want 8in length and 6in girth so what do i do if i dont have that


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Preds1213 said:


> I hope you all are right. Im going out with a new girl this weekend and when its time im going to tell her what my ex did. I cant go through humiliation again. Btw i had 2 girls before ex and they never complained but what ex did will probably never go away. I just wonder if women marry guys who is small down there


Are you serious?

How old are you?

You have been told numerous times on this thread that you are exactly in the range of average circumference and above average length, but you are concerned about being small. If your ex was telling you the truth, her former boyfriend was on the very large side and her chances of finding another man of that size are not very good. 

Here is an article that may help you understand the situation more clearly: https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/271647.php


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Cynthia im 24yrs old


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Yall do know the worst reason or worst thing a guy hears is hes too small. I appreciate the responses but that **** hurt. No guy dumps a girl for small tits or ass but girls do dump guys for **** size and unfortunately i was on that end. I wish there was a surgery out there that works but i am in med school and i know theres not


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> I am now wondering if he wrote this just to start conversation, or talk about his penis. :wink2:


I think he did, just to compensate for his "shortcomings:.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

StarFires said:


> Ordinarily, a woman would say almost anything but that, and some might take it on themselves as in "It's not you, it's me" or "I'm not ready to be in a relationship" or something to that effect. So with those being very common breakup lines, it is hard to understand you NOT knowing that people don't normally give "because you're too fat" or "because your penis is too little" "or because you are balding" as their reason for breaking up with a guy. I can only say I'm glad I'm not a man and have no possibility of ever running into women like you who have no filter and no kind of sensitivity to say things like that to a guy. But I do know that some will speak the truth or make up a lie just to be hurtful out of revenge for being badly treated. So if you have been treated unkindly, then maybe you should look at yourself to see how your lack of filter caused the treatment you received, and that is what I'm saying the OP should do too.


Frankly, the men I've broken up with over the years have never been the kind to take a vague answer. Many of them were also persistent. I found honesty with no ambiguity to work best. No one is left wondering why or thinking there is something they could do to fix the problem.

I don't think telling someone the truth is insensitive. Phrasing matters and I do try to be as kind as possible.




uhtred said:


> Is it the PIV itself that matters, or the physical sensation? Would a large toy work? In general - not trying to make this about *your* preferences, but not sure how to get a general sense of whether most women who want a large man can be satisfied by mechanical aids.
> 
> Nothing wrong with wanting what you want.


Well, part of the problem is that I am not like "most women". According to stats, about 70% of women don't reach orgasm through PIV alone. I'm in the minority here. 

For me, the physical sensation of PIV cannot be reproduced with toys. There is a very big difference between how a toys feels inside my body and how a penis feels. Toys are fun, don't get me wrong, but nothing compares to the sensation of actual sex with a real flesh and blood penis. Besides, you can't have a simultaneous orgasm with a dildo or vibrator. I put toys into the foreplay/tide me over category. Fun as part of foreplay here and there, fun as a tide me over, but they do not satisfy the craving for PIV sex.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Preds1213 said:


> First of all i never gave my ex a reason to do what she did. Im a nice attractive guy who is learning to be a childrens oncologist. Thats right i want to help sick children get better and i know all about **** size. I know the average length is 5.5 and girth is 4.5-5. But everywhere i read wonen want 8in length and 6in girth so what do i do if i dont have that


You must be getting that from pornographic sites. I seriously doubt that many women are interested in a man with an 8 inch penis. As far as circumference, that would be easier to deal with than something too long, as the vagina stretches or shrinks to accommodate most sizes that are not way out of average range.

Furthermore, since very few men are that big (thank God), most women would have no idea what a penis that size is even like. Maybe the authors of the polls you read polled a bunch of porno actresses.

I'm sorry that you are upset over this, but the whole concept is silly and it would help you if you were to accept that and move on. Most women want a man who is affectionate and focused on her. Those men come in many shapes and sizes. Stop thinking of yourself as too small. You are only too small for one woman and she is living in lala land.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Believing that most woman want a 8" x 6" is not true. Stop believing that lie. Get your information from more reliable sources and move on.

In other words: stop torturing yourself.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> First of all i never gave my ex a reason to do what she did. Im a nice attractive guy who is learning to be a childrens oncologist. Thats right i want to help sick children get better and i know all about **** size. I know the average length is 5.5 and girth is 4.5-5. But everywhere i read wonen want 8in length and 6in girth so what do i do if i dont have that


Despite what that TV commercial with the dingy blond says, DON'T believe everything you read on the internet.

I'm starting to wonder if you're not just trolling because this is getting silly.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Preds1213 said:


> Yall do know the worst reason or worst thing a guy hears is hes too small. I appreciate the responses but that **** hurt. No guy dumps a girl for small tits or ass but girls do dump guys for **** size and unfortunately i was on that end. I wish there was a surgery out there that works but i am in med school and i know theres not


Aww, c'mon. Men deselect women all the time due to a whole variety of physical features. 

Stop playing the hurt victim. Wield your sex sword with pride! But as a few have already noted, take care or your more basic problems first. Take care of yourself. Be a good man. Learn how to read, and subsequently treat, your woman. If you take care of all that, your size will not be a problem!


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok i will learn to live with what i have but i hope this new girl will accept me for who i am and what i got. Shes already said she thinks its hot that im going to be a dr so maybe that will help lol


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Preds1213 said:


> Ok i will learn to live with what i have but i hope this new girl will accept me for who i am and what i got. Shes already said she thinks its hot that im going to be a dr so maybe that will help lol


Learning to live with thinking of yourself as not enough is not going to work long term. Let go of believing lies about yourself. You are perfectly fine and normal in that department. It's good to be normal. You don't want some freakishly large member or women will run away screaming. lol

Do you believe everything every woman tells you about yourself? I have a feeling there is a lot more to the relationship that wasn't working and she probably tended to use put downs to make herself feel better. As a parting shot, she maligned your member. Not cool. I don't think she was serious about the size thing. Maybe she is still bitter over the breakup with her former boyfriend and she's taking it out on you.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

She said she likes to be stretched out and my size didnt do that


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Preds1213 said:


> Mjjean said if he cant make her cum vaginally sheel be frustrated


There were quite a few people saying your exGF just wanted to hurt you and that they don't believe she ended the relationship over a size mismatch. I wanted to point out that, yes, there are women who would end a relationship for that reason and be honest about it. I am one of them. She may have said it to hurt you or she may have simply been honest.



manwithnoname said:


> Well we don't really know if that is truly the reason, do we?
> 
> We don't know if she dumped him after one or two sessions, or after dozens. I don't think it would take long for her to figure out whether he was not thick enough for her.


People do things for their own reasons. It's entirely possible she thought that sex wasn't so important compared to other areas of compatibility and learned differently as time passed. 



manwithnoname said:


> That's one person. That is not everyone.


Exactly! I'm sure there are many women out there that would find OP to be a good fit. A lid for every pot.



Maxwedge 413 said:


> Most women can't cum vaginally. There's nothing wrong with your junk. Work on your technique and date better women.


This isn't about "better" or "worse" women. This is about finding a woman compatible in all areas, including physically. There really isn't a better or worse. There are just good matches and not good matches. It's neither of their fault that they aren't a good match physically. It just is.



StarFires said:


> More like she won't marry him in the first place.


Yes. The whole point of dating is to determine compatibility and the viability of a long term relationship. I'd never have married DH if we weren't a match physically.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

CynthiaDe said:


> You must be getting that from pornographic sites. I seriously doubt that many women are interested in a man with an 8 inch penis. As far as circumference, that would be easier to deal with than something too long, as the vagina stretches or shrinks to accommodate most sizes that are not way out of average range.
> 
> Furthermore, since very few men are that big (thank God), most women would have no idea what a penis that size is even like. Maybe the authors of the polls you read polled a bunch of porno actresses.
> 
> I'm sorry that you are upset over this, but the whole concept is silly and it would help you if you were to accept that and move on. Most women want a man who is affectionate and focused on her. Those men come in many shapes and sizes. Stop thinking of yourself as too small. You are only too small for one woman and she is living in lala land.


QFT

Men become porn actors BECAUSE they are naturally endowed with above-average penises. You really have to be born a male porn actor. These men are unusual, and only comprise maybe the 1-2% minority of males in the world. The porn industry maliciously preaches that these men are everywhere, and that you as a male are deficient, and that such superior men are lying in wait everywhere to steal your woman from you and fill her days with unending orgasms. 

It's different with women. Any marginally attractive girl can get a boob job and become a porn actress. But extraordinarily well-endowed men are much harder to find. 

The brainwash job the porn industry has done on males over the last thirty years has been extremely destructive to our culture.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Preds1213 said:


> She said she likes to be stretched out and my size didnt do that


Yeah...

She's a bimbo. Let her go squat on a trailer hitch. Forget her.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

So this was a porn movie you were watching while trying micro-dots (synthetic mescaline) for the first time? If this is a true story then that woman was a strange bird and you are better off without her. But I am starting to feel really bad for you. I mean, you're a young man, on your way to a medical career, and you have a larger than average penis. Oh, and everyone today is showering you with attention and complimenting you on your large penis.

I don't know how you stand this misery.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

I hope new gf will be perfect match


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Preds1213 said:


> I hope new gf will be perfect match


This is unlikely to happen if you continue to focus on yourself and on made up negative attributes. Be logical and accept the truth, then focus on your girlfriend. Tell her what you like about her; personality traits, actions she takes, physical attributes you enjoy. Listen to her. Be affectionate towards her. Be kind to her. Be confident in yourself and who you are as a person and seek to use those positive traits to be a blessing to her.

And be careful about who you choose. Look for kindness and honesty in a woman. Think about what traits you want in a woman and look to see if your girlfriend has those traits. If she does, encourage her in those things by pointing them out and complimenting her. If she doesn't have those traits, move on quickly.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

>


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Preds1213 said:


> I hope new gf will be perfect match


If you start off every relationship where your first thought is if you are physically compatible with the woman in question, you are going to bomb again and again and again. What you should concern yourself with is finding out what kind of person she is inside. What are her values? What are her goals? Is she kind? Is she considerate? Does she value monogamy? 

Had you asked your exGF these things, instead of focusing on the sex, you probably could have avoided all this heartbreak.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ex gf was very kind in beginning but like most relationships things simmerd down. The size issue was out of the blue. Im not lying because no guy wants this to happen to him. I was never concerned about my size till this happened. Im usually a confident guy. This breakup will hurt for awhile just because of what she said


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> If you start off every relationship where your first thought is if you are physically compatible with the woman in question, you are going to bomb again and again and again. What you should concern yourself with is finding out what kind of person she is inside. What are her values? What are her goals? Is she kind? Is she considerate? Does she value monogamy?
> 
> Had you asked your exGF these things, instead of focusing on the sex, you probably could have avoided all this heartbreak.




For me sex is crucial to a long term romantic relationship. I prefer to gauge sexual compatibility as part of the getting to know someone process before getting too emotionally involved. If the sexual compatibility isn't there there's no point in going any further. So, I suggest being concerned with values, goals, etc. in addition to sexual compatibility.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Mjjean are you saying that if the guy isnt big you wont even give him a chance


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

MJJEAN said:


> For me sex is crucial to a long term romantic relationship. I prefer to gauge sexual compatibility as part of the getting to know someone process before getting too emotionally involved. If the sexual compatibility isn't there there's no point in going any further. So, I suggest being concerned with values, goals, etc. in addition to sexual compatibility.


Hi,

Okay, just so I understand correctly; if you found someone you really really cared for, but they couldn't get you off for whatever reason, you would not continue into a relationship? In other words, if you didn't orgasm during the "get to know you" process, it's over?

Please clarify exactly what "too emotionally involved" really means.:scratchhead:

Thanks...


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Preds1213 said:


> Mjjean are you saying that if the guy isnt big you wont even give him a chance


I have dated women that I really had fun, and funny, times with. Similar senses of humor, similar interests. And then we had sex a couple of times, and it was bad. Those relations ended soon after.

I think Mean Jean is saying something similar. How could you stay in a relationship where the physical wasn't good? For a young couple this is a big aspect of a relationship.

I have also had relationships where the sex was great for both of us, but we were not compatible in other aspects, and those relations ended pretty quick too. But you have to go through some of both to find out what works for you so that you "know it" when you finally find it. As in, someone that you really get along with well and enjoy being physical with. Then you have a good chance of long-term compatibility.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Max why was the sex bad


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> I have dated women that I really had fun, and funny, times with. Similar senses of humor, similar interests. And then we had sex a couple of times, and it was always bad. Those relations ended soon after.
> 
> I think Mean Jean is saying something similar. How could you stay in a relationship where the physical wasn't good? For a young couple this is a big aspect of a relationship.


Hey, thanks for clarifying. I never thought of it like that. By the way, what exactly is bad sex? I'd imagine it's like hearing a "bad blowjob" and I've never had one of those....:wink2:

Can't imagine one even really exists unless teeth were involved.....


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> I hope you all are right. Im going out with a new girl this weekend and when its time im going to tell her what my ex did. I cant go through humiliation again. Btw i had 2 girls before ex and they never complained but what ex did will probably never go away. I just wonder if women marry guys who is small down there


Damn Preds, get your head out of your azz, quit belly aching about your pecker size, and listen to what these folks are telling you. I'm within your range and I was a friggen escort for a number of years and had dozens of repeat clients. (Albeit, escorting in not all about sex.) "Never go away", my azz. What are you, some cat that cannot stand up against any kind of criticism from a woman? Sounds like the only thing that's a bigger puzzy than her is you.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Can't imagine one even really exists unless teeth were involved.....


Congratulations! You just imagined it!


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

VladDracul said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you all are right. Im going out with a new girl this weekend and when its time im going to tell her what my ex did. I cant go through humiliation again. Btw i had 2 girls before ex and they never complained but what ex did will probably never go away. I just wonder if women marry guys who is small down there
> ...


 dude im just wanting to be with a girl that loves me and accepts me for who i am. My ex didnt and it was because of my size.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> What else is she supposed to say? If a woman ends a sexual relationship due to size incompatibility is she supposed to lie to her partner? I know many women do. I just don't understand why. Some women won't date men who are too short or too tall. Some won't date men who are too slender in build. Others won't date men who are too burly. Some are only into blondes while others are into brunettes and still others are into a shiny bald dome. Often, they'll say it. "Sorry, I'm not into XYZ. We're just not a good match." I don't see how penis size should be any different.


Completely agree and in this case if his measurements which are pretty much above average is not enough then he is better off. But he shouldn't worry about it as he has more then enough from all the posts I have read about this, and it's not like this isn't posted about a lot on the web. OP is fine as far as all I have read. Lots of women actually have problems if it is too big as well. So his ex was a size queen, I refer to my first post, she wants her ex who was in like the 1% of men. What are the chances she will date 2 men like that?


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Preds1213 said:


> dude im just wanting to be with a girl that loves me and accepts me for who i am. My ex didnt and it was because of my size.


Well then, that's her loss. Best of luck to you in your search for a large penis connoisseur and someone who is accepting of you. :smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> What i heard from the women is if her husbands not big enough she will leave


Obviously your ex did, but that is not all women.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

sokillme said:


> MJJEAN said:
> 
> 
> > What else is she supposed to say? If a woman ends a sexual relationship due to size incompatibility is she supposed to lie to her partner? I know many women do. I just don't understand why. Some women won't date men who are too short or too tall. Some won't date men who are too slender in build. Others won't date men who are too burly. Some are only into blondes while others are into brunettes and still others are into a shiny bald dome. Often, they'll say it. "Sorry, I'm not into XYZ. We're just not a good match." I don't see how penis size should be any different.
> ...


i guess she was a size queen lol


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> Mjjean said if he cant make her cum vaginally sheel be frustrated


Be happy you are not married to Mjjeen then. She is one person. She didn't even say YOUR size wasn't enough. Sigh...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

sokillme said:


> Completely agree and in this case if his measurements where are pretty much above average is not enough then he is better off. But he shouldn't worry about it as he has more then enough from all the posts I have read about this, and it's not like this isn't posted about a lot on the web. OP is fine as far as all I have read. Lots of women actually have problems if it is too big as well. So his ex was a size queen, I refer to my first post, she wants her ex who was in like the 1% of men. What are the chances she will date 2 men like that?


The problem here is that she started screwing the other guy before she broke up with OP. The problem is not their incompatibility. The problem is she's a ho.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

sokillme said:


> So his ex was a size queen, I refer to my first post, she wants her ex who was in like the 1% of men. What are the chances she will date 2 men like that?


Most likely pretty good if he's a politician or lawyer....... A big penis in a literal sense....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Preds1213 said:


> i guess she was a size queen lol


Did she go back to her ex boyfriend? I'm confused.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> The problem here is that she started screwing the other guy before she broke up with OP. The problem is not their incompatibility. The problem is she's a ho.


True but the problem is also that OP is like a lot of these men who post on here who decide that one women is his only chance at finding happiness and love. It's a great big world out there with many people who you can fall in love with. If you don't work with one person because they are an ******* or even you just don't fit that doesn't mean your only chance at love is lost.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

bandit.45 said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > i guess she was a size queen lol
> ...


she may have. Idk what happened to her and i dont care


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Preds1213 said:


> Max why was the sex bad





Um Excuse Me said:


> By the way, what exactly is bad sex?


Um Excuse Me, log into TAM any day of the week and read all about it, from any number of people. Bad sex is sex you and/or your partner doesn't enjoy. It's not as fun as you hoped. They are selfish, or the parts don't fit well, or have poor hygiene, or think what you consider normal is not. Maybe they are just cray-cray, or you find out they stuffed their bra or jock. Any number of reasons. But one or both of you walked away saying "meh". And if you tried again, another time, it was still "meh".

I have never had bad sex with my Wife (coming up on 9 years), and I never had bad sex with my first wife of 8 years. There were a handful of short term girlfriends where the sex was always good, but we just didn't click elsewhere.

But there were some where it was just not good.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Preds1213 said:


> I hope you all are right. Im going out with a new girl this weekend and when its time im going to tell her what my ex did. I cant go through humiliation again. Btw i had 2 girls before ex and they never complained but what ex did will probably never go away. I just wonder if women marry guys who is small down there


There may well be a few, very few, women who might not accept your size, but that is a tiny, tiny sliver of the overall population. So tiny that you need to just stop worrying about it! It's literally one of those things where you have a better chance of being hit by lightning! Forget it! You know what? There are also women out there who can't handle one that's too big! They would be uncomfortable to the point of not being able to enjoy sex with someone much larger than you. It is what it is... and if it's not compatible, so what? It's just like any of a hundred other areas where you might be incompatible. Say goodnight and move on!!!! 


Holy crap, dude, you've got at least two things you just need to get over/let go

1. You're not "small." At least 70% of the male population would have to trade up to be you. 
2. Your ex didn't dump you because of your ****! It was something else and she just said that. 

*Do you know what will drive a woman away much faster than your **** ever will? Your insecurity! Until you fix that, you've got no chance at a satisfying relationship with a healthy woman. *


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> *Do you know what will drive a woman away much faster than your **** ever will? Your insecurity! Until you fix that, you've got no chance at a satisfying relationship with a healthy woman. *


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you all are right. Im going out with a new girl this weekend and when its time im going to tell her what my ex did. I cant go through humiliation again. Btw i had 2 girls before ex and they never complained but what ex did will probably never go away. I just wonder if women marry guys who is small down there
> ...


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

I will try to fix my insecurities for sure


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Preds1213 said:


> she may have. Idk what happened to her and* i dont care*


This should be how you feel about her comment.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Um Excuse Me, log into TAM any day of the week and read all about it, from any number of people. Bad sex is sex you and/or your partner doesn't enjoy. It's not as fun as you hoped. They are selfish, or the parts don't fit well, or have poor hygiene, or think what you consider normal is not. Maybe they are just cray-cray, or you find out they stuffed their bra or jock. Any number of reasons. But one or both of you walked away saying "meh". And if you tried again, another time, it was still "meh".
> 
> I have never had bad sex with my Wife (coming up on 9 years), and I never had bad sex with my first wife of 8 years. There were a handful of short term girlfriends where the sex was always good, but we just didn't click elsewhere.
> 
> But there were some where it was just not good.


And hot sex does not a great relationship make. 

The best sex I ever had in my life was with a girl I dated right after high school. I'm talking wall cracking, bed-breaking, hanging from ceiling lights, repetitive-orgasm, screaming sex. She was hotter than hellfire in bed, but dumb as a bag of hammers. I literally could not have an adult conversation with this girl. It was like I was talking to a third grader. She was also cray-cray. Batsh*t crazy. She hung upside down when she slept, I'm not joking. 

After about the fourth date I stopped seeing her. Thank God. 

I have had many partners in the 30+ years since, but qualitatively and quantitatively she was the wildest and funnest in bed I ever had. Do I miss her? Absolutely not, because there was no intimacy at all. It was just sex. Sometimes I wax nostalgic and think back on that time when I could literally **** all night without tiring, but I would not want to go back to that.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Preds1213 said:


> i guess she was a size queen lol


Yes, and you are letting her determine your happiness. Really, your response should be something like, "Good luck with that," said with a laugh.
It may help you to examine your heart and see if you are too easily offended and tend to be unable to take criticism, even when it is obviously ridiculous. Learn to laugh some things off. I expect that you are probably a pretty serious man with the type of career you are pursuing, but maybe you could lighten up a bit in your relationships and not take things so personally. I know, her comment seemed very personal, but it wasn't really. Her supposed expectation is unrealistic.

The chances of you finding another woman who thinks you are too small is probably about .1% (that decimal is supposed to be there) and you found her.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for all the posts. Most were helpful and i will post what happens with new girl this weekend


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Preds1213 said:


> I will try to fix my insecurities for sure


Start out by rejecting stupid things people say to you. I have actually said to people, "I reject that." It makes rude comments bounce off. The trick is not to engage with the response after that. Just walk away or laugh.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Preds1213 said:


> Mjjean are you saying that if the guy isnt big you wont even give him a chance


A lot of factors go into the decision making process, but being a size match is definitely a factor. I have a preference range and prefer to stay within that range. Too small doesn't satisfy and too large can be painful. 



Um Excuse Me said:


> Hi,
> 
> Okay, just so I understand correctly; if you found someone you really really cared for, but they couldn't get you off for whatever reason, you would not continue into a relationship? In other words, if you didn't orgasm during the "get to know you" process, it's over?
> 
> ...


Yes. Sort of. 

For me, sex is really a part of the getting to know each other phase just like "So, here is your family from? Do you have siblings?" and such. I've seen too many people of both genders get emotionally attached, end up having bad sex, and then be stuck choosing between being with the person they love or having a satisfying sex life. I never wanted to be in that position.

If the "getting to know you" sex isn't at least good, I'm not progressing to "care for", much less "really really care for". I prefer having sex early on. For example, if 2nd date sex isn't good there won't be a 3rd date.



Maxwedge 413 said:


> I have dated women that I really had fun, and funny, times with. Similar senses of humor, similar interests. And then we had sex a couple of times, and it was bad. Those relations ended soon after.
> 
> I think Mean Jean is saying something similar. How could you stay in a relationship where the physical wasn't good? For a young couple this is a big aspect of a relationship.
> 
> I have also had relationships where the sex was great for both of us, but we were not compatible in other aspects, and those relations ended pretty quick too. But you have to go through some of both to find out what works for you so that you "know it" when you finally find it. As in, someone that you really get along with well and enjoy being physical with. Then you have a good chance of long-term compatibility.


Yes. Exactly.



Um Excuse Me said:


> Hey, thanks for clarifying. I never thought of it like that. By the way, what exactly is bad sex? I'd imagine it's like hearing a "bad blowjob" and I've never had one of those....:wink2:
> 
> Can't imagine one even really exists unless teeth were involved.....


 I have zero idea why people say "Sex is like pizza. Even when it's bad, it's still pretty good." So not true.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

MJJEAN said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > Mjjean are you saying that if the guy isnt big you wont even give him a chance
> ...


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

Preds1213 said:


> She mentioned her ex being thicker than me


And therein is the real reason - the ex. Your size is not a problem unless she has an unusually large cavity. Perhaps she was just trying to be mean.....?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> dude im just wanting to be with a girl that loves me and accepts me for who i am. My ex didnt and it was because of my size.


Preds, you're packing as much or more heat overall than 80% or more of the men around. If you look at the stats from reliable studies, that ought to assuage you. This chick didn't ditch you because of pecker size. Do you think she would ditch Johnny Depp or Bradley Cooper if they were your size. Wake up and smell the coffee Dawg. The chick just don't dig you. Maybe you just need to learn to use the tools you have after you beef up your abilities to understand what women want, and it ain't all about sex. You got some learning to do.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

VladDracul said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > dude im just wanting to be with a girl that loves me and accepts me for who i am. My ex didnt and it was because of my size.
> ...


i will definitely do that


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Preds1213 said:


> Mjjean said if he cant make her cum vaginally sheel be frustrated


MJean is one person. She does not speak for everyone.

Most women, about 75%, can not ever come from PIV. It's physically impossible for most women because for most women the clitoris is too far from the vagina opening.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > Mjjean said if he cant make her cum vaginally sheel be frustrated
> ...


trust me i know and i always made my ex cum but i guess it wasnt enough for her


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> MJean is one person. She does not speak for everyone.
> 
> Most women, about 75%, can not ever come from PIV. It's physically impossible for most women because for most women the clitoris is too far from the vagina opening.


It's also important to not that MJJean only said that a good fit was important. She did not specify a specific size limit, so someone like OP may well fit within even her standards. 

OP needs to stop putting the worst possible spin on everything he sees and hears.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is my hog big enough?
No really, is my hog big enough?
Do you guys think my hog is big enough?
Is my hog big enough?
Is my hog big enough?
Is my hog big enough?
Is my hog big enough?
Is my hog big enough?

Good lord man, set that monster free and go chase coeds through the streets! You're gonna be fine. Or else change your major to Psychology so you can self medicate.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> I have zero idea why people say "Sex is like pizza. Even when it's bad, it's still pretty good." So not true.


One thing is clear from these post. If the rest is incompatible, the great sex is not enough to keep a relationship together and healthy. If you think its bad loving someone when the sex is sub-par, try staying with someone you dislike because the sex is good.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

VladDracul said:


> MJJEAN said:
> 
> 
> > I have zero idea why people say "Sex is like pizza. Even when it's bad, it's still pretty good." So not true.
> ...


i agree


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Arnt there goo positions for my girth


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Preds1213 said:


> trust me i know and i always made my ex cum but i guess it wasnt enough for her


Do you mean you always made her cum though PIV?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Preds1213 said:


> Arnt there goo positions for my girth


This forum cannot help you with positions, etc. What I suggest is that you go see a sex therapist and they can help you with literature on the topic and give you advice.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > Arnt there goo positions for my girth
> ...


i didnt know that


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > trust me i know and i always made my ex cum but i guess it wasnt enough for her
> ...


no with tounge and fingers


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

As your "Girth" is perfectly normal, I'd say any position that feels good for both of you is acceptable. That's part of the fun of sex - trying different positions. Any of the standards will work for your Totally Normal Sized penis. It's whatever she is comfortable with and feels good.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Preds1213 said:


> no with tounge and fingers


Reminds me of an episode of Cheers. Sam has enrolled in college. Diane and Coach are at the bar talking about it, when Coach mentions he saw Sam kissing a young lady at college. Diane gets jealous.

Diane - You saw him KISSING another woman?!?
Coach - Yeah, over by the bulletin board. i was hanging up a flyer.
Diane - With probing tongues?!?
Coach - No... With a thumbtack. How would I hang a flyer with my tongue?


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > no with tounge and fingers
> ...


i never seen that man. Im in my 20s


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I was recently with someone probably around that size, and initially (every time), it was painful because he was so large. After a short while, I got used to it, and it was pleasurable, but if someone is telling you that you're too small, then what would she do with someone "average" sized? Someone your size also makes certain positions not doable, at least for me.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

See that Preds, Ursula flipped the script on ya. Now you're too big!


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ursula said:


> I was recently with someone probably around that size, and initially (every time), it was painful because he was so large. After a short while, I got used to it, and it was pleasurable, but if someone is telling you that you're too small, then what would she do with someone "average" sized? Someone your size also makes certain positions not doable, at least for me.


what positions didnt work


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Preds1213 said:


> what positions didnt work


Here you go... it's a book that will tell you what works. 

*She Comes First: The Thinking Man's Guide to Pleasuring a Woman * by Ian Kerner



.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > what positions didnt work
> ...


i know about that book and i always made her cum first. Im a very generous lover


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Preds1213 said:


> i know about that book and i always made her cum first. Im a very generous lover


So you are just here to talk to women about sexual positions. Right?


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > i know about that book and i always made her cum first. Im a very generous lover
> ...


no im just here to see if all women are like my ex


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> i know about that book and i always made her cum first. Im a very generous lover


That's all you can do. I would reiterate to you that the break up wasn't about the size of your member. She was just trying to bring you down so she would feel better. Apparently, it worked. Dismiss this woman's comments. They were spoken in spite, not truth.

Move on. Find a real woman who is not a size queen, a woman who can appreciate what you have, and what you can do. Believe me, there are higher quality women out there that are better lays to boot.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Luvher4life said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > i know about that book and i always made her cum first. Im a very generous lover
> ...


thanks man


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Luvher4life said:


> Believe me, there are higher quality women out there that are better lays to boot.


I can verify this as absolutely true. One of my exes didn't break up with me because of it, she used it as a weapon to justify herself for having affairs....

I'm telling you, this woman was the WORST in bed I ever tried. EVERY OTHER woman I had in my life was better than her.

I would have never, in a million years, said this to her, or anything of this sort. I would also have never left her for this reason.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

TJW said:


> Luvher4life said:
> 
> 
> > Believe me, there are higher quality women out there that are better lays to boot.
> ...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Preds1213 said:


> I was recently dumped because of my size because of my penis size. Im 7in length and 4.6in girth. Ladies would my girth be a dealbreaker because that was my exs problem. She said i wasnt thick enough? Please help


She is in the extreme minority. You are not very thick but you can do some real jazzing with your length. Look into different positions and angles and learn to have fun with what you have.

You can cause some real vaginal pressure by using different positions and angles with your length. If a woman can orgasm through intercouse alone, you will be able to cause her to climax with practice. If she is among the majority who can't achieve orgasm through PIV alone, you can still learn to give her plenty of pleasure and your other skills, fingers, mouth, will be what brings her to the top and over anyway.

That said, if a woman really loves you, you could be hung like a roll of nickels and she would work with what you have and teach you what you need to know.

Do NOT talk to future women about what your ex said or insecurities. Just be confident, have fun and be a considerate and "learning" lover.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Preds1213 said:
> 
> 
> > I was recently dumped because of my size because of my penis size. Im 7in length and 4.6in girth. Ladies would my girth be a dealbreaker because that was my exs problem. She said i wasnt thick enough? Please help
> ...


thanks for advice


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Like i said ill post on how my date goes


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I dunno I am thinking this is a troll just trying to get everyone going. His ex told him his penis is too small and he is obsessing over it. Yet, he is so distraught that he is already moving onto another relationship. Plus he is studying to be a doctor, but apparently has no idea of what average penis length or size is. Instead he bases it on what he has read (?) which one would assume would be at the very least basic biology books. And as we have seen from every post, he also somehow lacks any comprehension of the use of a capital letter or punctuation. Which also does not support the idea that he is studying to be a doctor. I have no doubt the OP might want to be a doctor, but I would suggest reading a few biology books, perhaps studying human anatomy and even a few basic grammar classes.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Luvher4life said:


> That's all you can do. I would reiterate to you that the break up wasn't about the size of your member. She was just trying to bring you down so she would feel better. Apparently, it worked. Dismiss this woman's comments. They were spoken in spite, not truth.
> 
> Move on. Find a real woman who is not a size queen, a woman who can appreciate what you have, and what you can do. Believe me, there are higher quality women out there that are better lays to boot.


I never take anything said during a break up seriously. I was in one relationship where my partner told my I was awesome in bed all the time. Told all her friends the same. When we broke up she said I was awful, that she faked every orgasm. Then...we got back together again...she said she only said I was awful to hurt me because we were breaking up. Soooooo....we broke up again for good....What do you think she said? You guessed it...she lied about me being good and really thought I was terrible. Whatever...honestly I didn't care, the sex we had was pretty darn awesome to me, and we had a lot of it. It just didn't matter to me what the truth was for her, only matters for your new lady.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Preds1213 said:


> She said she likes to be stretched out and my size didnt do that


How big are your hands?


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ynot said:


> I dunno I am thinking this is a troll just trying to get everyone going. His ex told him his penis is too small and he is obsessing over it. Yet, he is so distraught that he is already moving onto another relationship. Plus he is studying to be a doctor, but apparently has no idea of what average penis length or size is. Instead he bases it on what he has read (?) which one would assume would be at the very least basic biology books. And as we have seen from every post, he also somehow lacks any comprehension of the use of a capital letter or punctuation. Which also does not support the idea that he is studying to be a doctor. I have no doubt the OP might want to be a doctor, but I would suggest reading a few biology books, perhaps studying human anatomy and even a few basic grammar classes.


im not a troll. I do know the average penis size but girls also want bigger so thats my problem


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

I know you had to work really, really hard at it, but you finally convinced me. You are too small. I'm sorry, but you're just going to have to move to Peru and get a 4'2" girlfriend.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Preds1213 said:


> no im just here to see if all women are like my ex


Really? Don't you know that each woman is an individual and all women do not think alike.

Of course not all woman are like your ex. 

Clearly your ex said what she said to mess with your head.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> I know you had to work really, really hard at it, but you finally convinced me. You are too small. I'm sorry, but you're just going to have to move to Peru and get a 4'2" girlfriend.


dude i know im not small thats why this has ****ed with my head


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Really? Don't you know that each woman is an individual and all women do not think alike.
> 
> Of course not all woman are like your ex.
> 
> *Clearly your ex said what she said to mess with your head*.


And it has worked perfectly. Well over a hundred posts in, and I don't think any progress has been made.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> And hot sex does not a great relationship make.
> 
> The best sex I ever had in my life was with a girl I dated right after high school. I'm talking wall cracking, bed-breaking, hanging from ceiling lights, repetitive-orgasm, screaming sex. She was hotter than hellfire in bed, but dumb as a bag of hammers. I literally could not have an adult conversation with this girl. It was like I was talking to a third grader. She was also cray-cray. Batsh*t crazy. She hung upside down when she slept, I'm not joking.
> 
> ...


And sex quality doesn't have to be static. Most people don't have the best sex of their lives the first time they have sex, but they learn from each other and it's a part of their relationship and just have fun with it. This makes it get better.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not going to say anyone is on a T roll, but I am wondering if this person is much younger than they claim. As in, a 14 year old who just got dumped by their first love. It would explain the poor punctuation and grammar, the apparent lack of any sexual knowledge, and the thriving for compliments and affirmation.

Like when a teenaged girl says "I'm so ugly" all the time because everyone chimes in "No honey, you are beautiful".


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> I'm not going to say anyone is on a T roll, but I am wondering if this person is much younger than they claim. As in, a 14 year old who just got dumped by their first love. It would explain the poor punctuation and grammar, the apparent lack of any sexual knowledge, and the thriving for compliments and affirmation.
> 
> Like when a teenaged girl says "I'm so ugly" all the time because everyone chimes in "No honey, you are beautiful".


A lot of adults have poor grammar and punctuation these days. 

The med school part had me thinking socially awkward person like the main character in "The Good Doctor"


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

CynthiaDe said:


> It may help you to examine your heart and see if you are too easily offended and tend to be unable to take criticism, even when it is obviously ridiculous.


I don't know this is probably the worst thing you can say to a guy though. It's like telling a women you don't want to date her because she is fat except even that you have control over. For some guys this is a real problem because they are really small, OP not so much. 

My point is, it's pretty low and would be a blow to almost every guy except the most self confident.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Don't all women want 8" penises? What positions do girls like? What is bad sex? Etc..


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> trust me i know and i always made my ex cum but i guess it wasnt enough for her


Maybe she was just an *******. (the figurative kind)


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Sorry if i upset people. I just wanted to marry that girl then she did that. I wanted advice because i dont want that to happen again. Thats all


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> no im just here to see if all women are like my ex


They're not. The end.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

manwithnoname said:


> A lot of adults have poor grammar and punctuation these days.
> 
> The med school part had me thinking socially awkward person like the main character in "The Good Doctor"


Whoa, I was speculating that it's a teen. You think he's autistic?


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Preds1213 said:


> Sorry if i upset people. I just wanted to marry that girl then she did that. I wanted advice because i dont want that to happen again. Thats all


You're not upsetting anyone man. We're just trying to help, and figure you out.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Preds1213 said:


> no im just here to see if all women are like my ex


You've got answers from women who are not like your ex, so here's proof.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Preds1213 said:


> dude i know im not small thats why this has ****ed with my head


This makes no sense at all.

If you really do know that you're not that small, then there's no way this should have messed with your head! 

Get a grip.


----------



## lala911 (Feb 23, 2018)

Size does not matter! I would never leave a man if he treated me well and with respect and love. Communicating with your lover on what pleases her and vice versa is the key to great sex. Don't be self conscience of it.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

CynthiaDe said:


> You've got answers from women who are not like your ex, so here's proof.


 @Preds1213

Take this to heart. 

I've read literally hundreds of posts by some of the women responding to your thread. 

They are thoughtful, knowledgeable, and say what they mean, and it's usually quite wise. 

Even though you haven't met them and aren't looking to marry them like you were your ex, you should put a lot more stock in what they say than what your ex said.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

lala911 said:


> Size does not matter! I would never leave a man if he treated me well and with respect and love. Communicating with your lover on what pleases her and vice versa is the key to great sex. Don't be self conscience of it.


thank you that help


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Preds123 said:


> ...your probably bigger than me


No. I have girth approximately the same as you and my length is about 5-3/4 in.

But I have married two other times and had a long-term GF and a couple of short-term GFs. And none (NONE) of these women said they were dissatisfied in any way with my equipment. 

One even stated that I was somewhat "bigger than average".... this only meant she was using her own experience as a judgement basis. She never orgasmed by PIV alone, her clitoris required direct stimulation. She said that she was "always like that".


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

TJW said:


> Preds123 said:
> 
> 
> > ...your probably bigger than me
> ...


just asking do you have any kids with your wife


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

TJW said:


> No. I have girth approximately the same as you and my length is about 5-3/4 in.
> 
> But I have married two other times and had a long-term GF and a couple of short-term GFs. And none (NONE) of these women said they were dissatisfied in any way with my equipment.
> 
> One even stated that I was somewhat* "bigger than average"*.... this only meant she was using her own experience as a judgement basis. She never orgasmed by PIV alone, her clitoris required direct stimulation.


My wife has said the same to me, even though I know it's not true. Bless her heart. Now I know how women feel when a man tells them they haven't aged. Thing is, when I tell my wife she's as beautiful now, 30+ years after we met, I mean it. So I believe her when she says she's pleased with my offerings. 

OP, this is the type of woman you are looking for.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> TJW said:
> 
> 
> > No. I have girth approximately the same as you and my length is about 5-3/4 in.
> ...


thats awesome. This is what ive been looking for


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

sokillme said:


> I don't know this is probably the worst thing you can say to a guy though. It's like telling a women you don't want to date her because she is fat except even that you have control over. For some guys this is a real problem because they are really small, OP not so much.
> 
> My point is, it's pretty low and would be a blow to almost every guy except the most self confident.


I understand that. I really cannot imagine saying anything like this to someone, but she was clearly making silly talk based on what he's said about his dimensions. If there was some ambiguity about where he falls on the charts, it would be more hurtful, but when someone says something so obviously ridiculous that is where it's best to brush it off and know that's she's the one with the problem. That was my point, but I do understand what you're saying and believe you make a good point despite her being so ridiculous. Maybe if she would have said that she wasn't looking for quite large, but she was looking for scary. lol

And it really is her problem. Unless she gets back together with her ex, she is highly unlikely to find what she thinks she needs. I did some reading on this and found that he is in the 91% for length and 50% for circumference. She's going to have a difficult time finding someone to meet her requirements, especially if she is looking for more than just a big member, but has some concerns about what kind of man he she finds attached to it.


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

CynthiaDe said:


> sokillme said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know this is probably the worst thing you can say to a guy though. It's like telling a women you don't want to date her because she is fat except even that you have control over. For some guys this is a real problem because they are really small, OP not so much.
> ...


what she missed was being filled up which her ex did


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

GIRTH !!! Big vieny soda can girth. Women will settle for no less. It's really a good thing you're not studying urology. Every patient would leave your office crying after being diagnosed with micropenis.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Preds1213 said:


> just asking do you have any kids with your wife


My wife and I have three. They are all awesome.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Whoa, I was speculating that it's a teen. You think he's autistic?


No, my mind just went there because of the character on the show.

I do think he's socially awkward though.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> GIRTH !!! Big vieny soda can girth. Women will settle for no less. It's really a good thing you're not studying urology. Every patient would leave your office crying after being diagnosed with micropenis.


*Kegels!!!*:smthumbup:


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Preds1213 said:


> what she missed was being filled up which her ex did



I'm thinking it was more the lack of maturity and lack of confidence that drove her away. 

Unless that changes, you will have difficult times in the future. You are still too fixated on this subject, it will affect your future dating.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

...


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

> just asking do you have any kids with your wife


The woman who said I was "bigger than average" gave me a wonderful natural son, and a wonderful step-daughter from her marriage. She and I were never married.

Through my 3 marriages, I have acquired 2 step-sons, another step-daughter, and a foster son.

As you can see from my 65 years, this "size" issue has been no factor in my marital happiness at all. 
What this woman said to you will neither be any factor in yours. Like me, it is only something somebody said, and has no basis in truth nor fact.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok I am still not convinced. Here is a supposed medical student who started the thread by being all butt hurt because his ex told him he was two small. But, he is larger than normal. His "research" told him women only like big men, like 8" length and 6" girth. He is afraid he can't start a family, because apparently the size of his Johnson has some effect on his fertility. Now he claims he does know the average size of a penis, but is still concerned because he thinks all women want more. And he still types his responses like an 8th grade boy. I am sorry, this person, is a fake. There is no way anyone who is training to be a doctor would make these kinds of posts.
Oh, and then we have his emotional immaturity. He wanted to marry his ex (no one asked him how long they were together) but now he is getting ready to go out with a new girl and he already has made plans to marry her.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

_Thank You._ Yes, as I said earlier, I think this is a teenager. He seems very naive about relationships, women, common sexual knowledge. Too naive to be a 24 yo college student who claims to have sexually satisfied three girlfriends over the years. He KEEPS talking about his GIRTH. Girth Girth Girth. Thinks all women want penises the size of Arizona Iced Tea cans, because he read that somewhere. Poor and inconsistent punctuation and grammar. Like a kid that spends a lot of time twittering. Very immature seeming. 

-Or-

May have a social anxiety disorder, or be somewhere on the autism spectrum. We can't diagnose that on the internet of course, but something is off.

-*But*-

He's sure given us an active topic! 10 or 11 pages in 24 hours? Woo-hoo! I'm just going to take it as some entertaining conversation on what was a very slow day at work (yesterday).


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

sokillme said:


> So her ex was in like the 1% of ****s. She is going to have a hard time (pun intended) finding that again. I suspect you have enough for most women.
> 
> Seriously dude, when a women leaves you because of your **** size assuming you have a normal size penis count your blessings.


That percentage can't be right, I know women friends that have been with their fair share of freakish dudes, all sorts of race. 
Born in the US, but spend some time in Dominica Republic as a young lad, heavy machinery appeared to be the norm, uncle's, cousins while either bathing, or cooling off on a hot summer day at the river, most seem comfortable showing off. One of my earlier memories of huge slongs were jokes about my grandfather from my very immature aunt. In her defense she was near my age, probably she 12 or 14. She would walk around with an enormous bottle next to her leg imitating her dad, my grandpa's member. My much older uncle's would tease my petite grandma, on she could handle all that at her stature, she would blush and act annoyed! 

Here in the U.S. I've seen enough monsters, not on purpose btw, walking in to bathrooms, locker rooms. The funny thing is these guys weren't imposing most of the time little guys.

I always thought I was on the smaller size for some strange reason, never heard any complains, I'm slightly larger than the OP, and a bit more girth. 
I heard the same thing from a girl once, she wanted to hurt me, I had or coming but I took as a compliment.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

This thread is redundant and getting dumb.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Oh and my point is, I've never met any billionaires or no of any in my family or seen any aty school,gym lockers.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Suspicious1 said:


> That percentage can't be right, I know women friends that have been with their fair share of freakish dudes, all sorts of race.
> Born in the US, but spend some time in Dominica Republic as a young lad, heavy machinery appeared to be the norm, uncle's, cousins while either bathing, or cooling off on a hot summer day at the river, most seem comfortable showing off. One of my earlier memories of huge slongs were jokes about my grandfather from my very immature aunt. In her defense she was near my age, probably she 12 or 14. She would walk around with an enormous bottle next to her leg imitating her dad, my grandpa's member. My much older uncle's would tease my petite grandma, on she could handle all that at her stature, she would blush and act annoyed!
> 
> Here in the U.S. I've seen enough monsters, not on purpose btw, walking in to bathrooms, locker rooms. The funny thing is these guys weren't imposing most of the time little guys.
> ...


What a lot of guys, especially those intimidated in locker rooms, don't realize, is that there's not much correlation between flaccid and erect measurements. It has been said that "erection is the great equalizer." Many of those monster hangers actually don't grow much when they get hard--they just stand up. While once the bloodflow gets going, some of the smaller ones really make up for lost time. In many cases, a "grow-er" will catch or even surpass a "show-er." 

Don't let what you see in the locker room influence what you think about erect size... unless all your homeys are already sporting woodys in the shower (in which case I'm wait and shower when I get home).


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> What else is she supposed to say? If a woman ends a sexual relationship due to size incompatibility is she supposed to lie to her partner? I know many women do. I just don't understand why. Some women won't date men who are too short or too tall. Some won't date men who are too slender in build. Others won't date men who are too burly. Some are only into blondes while others are into brunettes and still others are into a shiny bald dome. Often, they'll say it. "Sorry, I'm not into XYZ. We're just not a good match." I don't see how penis size should be any different.


 Its just plain cruel to say something like she did to a partner. Just as its cruel to say something similar to a female partner. 
Far kinder just to say, sorry but I don't think we are right together. No more needs to be said. 

It amazes me that anyone would end a relationship over the size of genitals. Its the man himself that makes him sexy and appealing to me not that. I didn't even see my husband's genitals till we married, and I loved him so much that I wouldn't have cared less if he had been 3 inches or 10.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> What a lot of guys, especially those intimidated in locker rooms, don't realize, is that there's not much correlation between flaccid and erect measurements. It has been said that "erection is the great equalizer." Many of those monster hangers actually don't grow much when they get hard--they just stand up. While once the bloodflow gets going, some of the smaller ones really make up for lost time. In many cases, a "grow-er" will catch or even surpass a "show-er."
> 
> Don't let what you see in the locker room influence what you think about erect size... unless all your homeys are already sporting woodys in the shower (in which case I'm wait and shower when I get home).


Completely understand, as I'm not a shower. 

But the 1% thing sounds off to me, I've too seen the charts which I am beginning to think that it was some small guy who skewed the data.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Suspicious1 said:


> Completely understand, as I'm not a shower.
> 
> But the 1% thing sounds off to me, I've too seen the charts which I am beginning to think that it was some small guy who skewed the data.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


It may well be an exaggeration. The point is that OP has nothing to worry about _in that area _with the vast majority of women.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> It amazes me that anyone would end a relationship over the size of genitals. Its the man himself that makes him sexy and appealing to me not that. I didn't even see my husband's genitals till we married, and I loved him so much that I wouldn't have cared less if he had been 3 inches or 10.


There's absolutely nothing wrong with that, and you sound like a great couple. But some people don't care at all what kind of car they drive, as long as it is reliable. And others care very much and are performance oriented drivers that want fast cars or big trucks. The goal is just to have something that suits your personal needs.

ie - find the right partner.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Preds1213 said:


> what positions didnt work


Anal. A position that I actually really enjoy, but was too scared to try with this guy due to his size. And oral was less than enjoyable for me as well, as my jaws only open so wide.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Ursula said:


> I was recently with someone probably around that size, and initially (every time), it was painful because he was so large. After a short while, I got used to it, and it was pleasurable, but if someone is telling you that you're too small, then what would she do with someone "average" sized? Someone your size also makes certain positions not doable, at least for me.


Question, it might not have any bearing at all but just curious.

How tall and what's your stature?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Suspicious1 said:


> Question, it might not have any bearing at all but just curious.
> 
> How tall and what's your stature?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


My frame: 5' 3" and average stature
His frame: 5' 11" and slender to athletic stature

Why do you ask?


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Ursula said:


> My frame: 5' 3" and average stature
> His frame: 5' 11" and slender to athletic stature
> 
> Why do you ask?


In my experience it seems the larger the woman the less they can handle me. Yet the smaller tend to have something to prove, but in my experience and hearing a few guys talk here and there.

My wife and I are simular size as you and your partner.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh look a penis only smaller!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

In case any men are still concerned ...

Watch Nude Beach From Saturday Night Live - NBC.com


----------



## Preds1213 (Mar 19, 2018)

New girls im seeing is 5ft 1


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

**** threads are entertaining...


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Preds1213 said:


> New girls im seeing is 5ft 1


You'll look freaking humongous! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Lostinthought61 said:


> you should have told her "well how do you think i felt being in a relationship with the Lincoln tunnel"


A person who actually thinks this is reasonable is not, IMO, relationship material.

Vengeance is not an accepted behavior in any culture in the world, even if Hollywood likes to use it as a movie theme.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

DustyDog said:


> A person who actually thinks this is reasonable is not, IMO, relationship material.
> 
> Vengeance is not an accepted behavior in any culture in the world, even if Hollywood likes to use it as a movie theme.


Seriously you don't remember that line from Rodney Dangerfield...in either case I'm not looking to date you dusty lol


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

DustyDog said:


> A person who actually thinks this is reasonable is not, IMO, relationship material.
> 
> Vengeance is not an accepted behavior in any culture in the world, even if Hollywood likes to use it as a movie theme.


Vengeance is mine say ith the lord.

Eye for an eye.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DustyDog said:


> Vengeance is not an accepted behavior in any culture in the world


Lol what? 

Yours is not the only culture in the world


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> **** threads are entertaining...


I'm concerned because this thread is starting to have better than average length but less than average girth.


----------



## Steelman (Mar 5, 2018)

Preds1213 said:


> I was recently dumped because of my size because of my penis size. Im 7in length and 4.6in girth. Ladies would my girth be a dealbreaker because that was my exs problem. She said i wasnt thick enough? Please help


OK- I can't bring myself to read 13 pages of this (and of course this is the topic that would spur 13 pages)- but this is ridiculous. 

Here is to your good sized penis. Either she was a kook, or something else was going on. :scratchhead:


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

And while we're on the subject; 

*What's the difference between a penis and a bonus?.....Your wife will always blow your bonus........:smthumbup:*


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Lol what?
> 
> Yours is not the only culture in the world


You are correct. Mine is not the only. I have lived in four others and have studied many.

Scholars who have studied as many cultures as possible have stated the opinion that I had.

Some things come up repeatedly in cultures that have evaluated behaviors and results. The view on revenge is one of them. The usual manifestation of a culture's view of revenge tends to manifest in these manners

- The written/oral beliefs in that culture usually reserve special treatment for those seeking revenge, or those who may be the victims of it. For instance, the Judeo-Christian bible set aside protective cities for those who might become victims of revenge, and specified particularly harsh punishment for those who sought revenge (Books of Exodus and Judges). Buddhism, Hinduism and the other eastern belief systems that I have studied define a particularly low form of re-incarnation for people who have acted upon revenge/vengeance motives. 
- The UK and US court systems both instruct judges to specifically avoid selecting sentences for the accused on a basis of revenge. I am told by my many friends in Asian countries that their versions of court systems have a similar restriction. Typical reasons for sentences are to remediate the criminal (not often in the US - our remedial systems are the worst in the developed world), to somehow repay society financially, or to serve as an example for other would-be criminals (the usefulnes of this one is under constant debate) and to protect the public from the likelihood of the criminal performing the same action again.
- My boss from Japan says that if a person becomes known for seeking revenge, they become socially isolated. It's not a law, per se, but nobody wants to socialize with a person who would actually select another person and specifically target them for misdeeds. My boss actually said that the concept is hard for the Japanese to understand, it's such a rare thing.

Belief systems do not always include competition. The competitive nature arises naturally in cultures who derive from warrior nations, which is basically those from Iran (Sumeria) and further West. To the east of that, most ancient cultures were vegetarian and thus did not compete between tribes for resources. They did not develop the competitive instinct, and therefore are unlikely to view another person as a threat, enemy, or target. Sure, they'll defend their country if they feel threatened. And, since this is significantly outside their cultural norm, the way they engage is extreme, as they are basically copying what they see the US do. Most of us have heard of the Kamikaze suicide pilots of WWII. If they're forced to war, they don't hold back - they see it simply as another goal that must be achieved.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> Vengeance is mine say ith the lord.


The meaning of this one seems to be equally understood by both Hebrew and New Testament scholars. It its completeness, it is "vengeance is mine - and mine alone", sayth the lord. It is found in several places in Leviticus and Deuteronomy.

Interpretation - it is RESERVED for the lord, and humankind is NOT to take revenge.

"Taking the name of the lord in vain" specifically means to do something that is specifically reserved for the lord to do, and is forbidden for humans to do. Vengeance is one such thing. As is judging another human being.



chillymorn69 said:


> Eye for an eye.


Indeed. This quote, which comes from Leviticus (the book of law) and Deuteronomy (a summary of the first four books of the bible), refers to how a court of law is supposed to mete out punishment for people who have been found guilty - by a jury - of a crime.

Ancient Hebrew is loaded with metaphorical colloquialisms. For instance, "40 days and 40 nights" does not literally mean that length of time, it simply means "a long time". Similarly, 40 years in the desert is generally understood to mean long enough for more than a generation of humans to pass.

Likewise, "an eye for an eye; a tooth for a tooth" was always interpreted to mean that the punishment (given out by a court, not an individual) was to be sized according to the magnitude of the crime. If possible, it was interpreted to mean that the criminal had to pay back the person they had committed the crime against.

Taken in context with the rest of Leviticus, "an eye for an eye" was specifically an instruction to not go overboard - do not over-punish. One phrase (I don't recall the specific English translation, nor its location) says, in effect "do not let reasonable punishment carry any hint of vengeance, for this is the lord's alone".


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Seriously you don't remember that line from Rodney Dangerfield...in either case I'm not looking to date you dusty lol


Dangerfield used the Lincoln tunnel quote to indicate favorably, the magnitude of the then-president's "man tool". Dangerfield's general comedic intention was to avoid any implication of insulting others. He'd have never used the phrase to indicate a negative characteristic of a woman. His chosen on-stage personal was that of someone who just can't seem to do anything right.

It was a contemporary of his, Don Rickles, who introduced us to the concept of humor at the expense of other people. Rickles is nowadays given credit for widespread public acceptance of humor based on putting people down. A backlash arose slowly, to the extent that people of most ethnicities, backgrounds, religious groups, etc, "became vocal", and finally, the only demographic that was safe to insult was middle-and-upper-class white males. This form of humor manifested in Norman Lear sitcoms, starting with All in the Family, and including Maude and The Jeffersons. Lear, a progressive democrat, felt that pointing the finger at white males might well help ease the gaps between ethnic groups, but (to his regret, according to one biography), it cemented the public's view of "insult humor" as acceptable.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

DustyDog said:


> Dangerfield used the Lincoln tunnel quote to indicate favorably, the magnitude of the then-president's "man tool". Dangerfield's general comedic intention was to avoid any implication of insulting others. He'd have never used the phrase to indicate a negative characteristic of a woman. His chosen on-stage personal was that of someone who just can't seem to do anything right.
> 
> It was a contemporary of his, Don Rickles, who introduced us to the concept of humor at the expense of other people. Rickles is nowadays given credit for widespread public acceptance of humor based on putting people down. A backlash arose slowly, to the extent that people of most ethnicities, backgrounds, religious groups, etc, "became vocal", and finally, the only demographic that was safe to insult was middle-and-upper-class white males. This form of humor manifested in Norman Lear sitcoms, starting with All in the Family, and including Maude and The Jeffersons. Lear, a progressive democrat, felt that pointing the finger at white males might well help ease the gaps between ethnic groups, but (to his regret, according to one biography), it cemented the public's view of "insult humor" as acceptable.


So lets get down to the facts here, the OP was in a relationship with this woman, then one day she tells him that his tool does not satisfy her and does not have girth, and on top of that her ex filled her more, and that is why she is leaving, so your saying he should take the high road and instead of my returning insulting (i grant you that) comment i mention in humor, instead he should just turn the other cheek...and based on your early comment demonstrates that i am not relationship material because of my insulting comment...dusty unlike you i like to pee standing up, unlike you i am an alpha male, and unlike you i don't believe there is a higher when someone as worthless of that woman would destroy a man's being.......are we just suppose to continue to be the butts of jokes, and laugh it off....I have total respect for others (man and woman), i am cordial, funny, charming, easy going but make no mistake about it, I'm not someone who will just shut up and be walked on....if you want to live your life as a doormat be my guest but i for one believe in standing up for yourself and if insults are warranted then i am willing to live by my words.


----------



## Johann Sebastian (Mar 20, 2018)

This is all rather silly. I remember reading somewhere the average is about 5 1/2 inches. I don't know what the standard deviation is. So unless you are well outside of the norm, I doubt very much that it matters. If the OP was being truthful he is well above the norm. 

I also encountered this little tidbit somewhere on the Internet. There really is one way to increase your length: lose weight. Specifically, lose that little pouch of fat between your waistline and your groin. What actually ends up happening is more of the little guy sticks out, he's not hiding under that pouch of blubber.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Johann Sebastian said:


> ...What actually ends up happening is more of the little guy sticks out, he's not hiding under that pouch of blubber.


Now now, when a man has something he is proud of, he likes to put a roof over it.
:wink2:


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Now now, when a man has something he is proud of, he likes to put a roof over it.
> :wink2:


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

DustyDog said:


> The meaning of this one seems to be equally understood by both Hebrew and New Testament scholars. It its completeness, it is "vengeance is mine - and mine alone", sayth the lord. It is found in several places in Leviticus and Deuteronomy.
> 
> Interpretation - it is RESERVED for the lord, and humankind is NOT to take revenge.
> 
> ...


So then a court of law can use vengeance? The court is not the lord.

In the case of adultry where the bible say is the only reason for divorce. Is it not vegence to divorce instead of forgive?

Theres some gray in interpentation of scripture.

While I agree with your statements its not so black in white in todays society.
Alot has changed.

Can we still have multiple wives? Or impregnate your brothers widow?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> So then a court of law can use vengeance? The court is not the lord.
> 
> In the case of adultry where the bible say is the only reason for divorce. *Is it not vegence to divorce instead of forgive?*
> 
> ...


No, it isn't. Of course, people are often vengeful during divorce, and may do very vengeful things, but the divorce is not vengeful in and of itself. Some divorces are perfectly amicable-no malice or ill will expressed. Just two people recognizing the mutual need to go separate ways. Even in the event of spousal infidelity, the one who chooses to leave may simply be extricating him/herself from a bad situation, which is not vengeance. 

One may even forgive, but choose not to remain in a toxic situation. That is not vengeance. Simply failing to turn the other cheek is not vengeance. Even striking in self defense is not vengeance, it's just self defense. 

There's a whole lot of neutral ground between the black of vengeance and the white of forgiveness.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@DustyDog

Your statement was: "Vengeance is not an accepted behavior in any culture in the world"

Your explanation combined with several other comments, also this: 



> Belief systems do not always include competition. The competitive nature arises naturally in cultures who derive from warrior nations, which is basically those from Iran (Sumeria) and further West. *To the east of that, most ancient cultures were vegetarian and thus did not compete between tribes for resources. They did not develop the competitive instinct, and therefore are unlikely to view another person as a threat, enemy, or target.* Sure, they'll defend their country if they feel threatened. And, since this is significantly outside their cultural norm, the way they engage is extreme, as they are basically copying what they see the US do. Most of us have heard of the Kamikaze suicide pilots of WWII. If they're forced to war, they don't hold back - they see it simply as another goal that must be achieved.


What?! lol

I'm getting the impression (in which I may likely be wrong) based on your posts that you believe Asia is one culture (Japan). Now, the Japanese have a great culture, but it is very isolated, beautifully unique, FAR from "most". Sure, they do have a more 'vegetarian' diet, but like any other civilisation, they sure as hell competed between tribes/clans for ALL sorts of reasons including resources.

Not to mention going back to revenge, even up to WW2 they upkept many aspects of Bushido, which includes and encourages revenge to defend one's honor. Asia is also very diverse. Just across the seas you have the Chinese, and haven't you heard of their concept of "face", and what must be done to save one's face once insulted? It's an aspect that carries on even today.

Asia is also home to many other religions/philosophies either than Buddhism and Hinduism; Confucianism, Taoism, Shintoiism, Tengriism and that's just some in north/central Asia, try south-east. Not to mention even Buddhism had militant sects, sects that dictated the first attempted genocide of my ancestral people on the Eurasian steppes - by our own 'cousins'. I always shake my head when people say "Buddhism doesn't cause no wars", all religion tends to have its message corrupted by others either than the founder.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> @DustyDog
> 
> Your statement was: "Vengeance is not an accepted behavior in any culture in the world"
> 
> ...



The Japanese eat a LOT of fish. It’s a major staple in the diet of this island nation.

Last time I checked, fish is not vegetarian approved.

And beef is considered a highly sought after delicacy. The main reason they don’t eat more of it is because of cost as it all has to be imported on account of the densely populated island having no grazing land


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Huh well that's what I get for starting to read at the end of a thread, what I assumed was a penis size thread is about Asian cultures and vegetarianism, go figure.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> The Japanese eat a LOT of fish. It’s a major staple in the diet of this island nation.
> 
> Last time I checked, fish is not vegetarian approved.
> 
> And beef is considered a highly sought after delicacy. The main reason they don’t eat more of it is because of cost as it all has to be imported on account of the densely populated island having no grazing land


Haha haven't you meet those 'vegetarians' who still eat fish? 



Livvie said:


> Huh well that's what I get for starting to read at the end of a thread, what I assumed was a penis size thread is about Asian cultures and vegetarianism, go figure.


Lol, sorry, revenge is a trigger for me. I'll stop the hijack


----------



## Johann Sebastian (Mar 20, 2018)

I really doubt the gf dumped him because of size. It's considerably more likely that a girlfriend will leave because the guy doesn't have enough money. Or because the guy is an a$$hole. Just sayin.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

:scratchhead:


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> @DustyDog
> 
> Your statement was: "Vengeance is not an accepted behavior in any culture in the world"
> 
> ...




Did you really just write an argument based entirely on neglecting my use of the word "most"?

I am very familiar with the variations in Asia, having spend a great deal of the past 20 years in a dozen countries that consider themselves Asian. And yes, Japan stands apart, so much so that business that want to be successful in Japan use entirely different marketing methods and offer entirely different products to Japanese customers.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Haha haven't you meet those 'vegetarians' who still eat fish?


I thought they were called "pescatarians".


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

DustyDog said:


> Did you really just write an argument based entirely on neglecting my use of the word "most"?
> 
> I am very familiar with the variations in Asia, having spend a great deal of the past 20 years in a dozen countries that consider themselves Asian. And yes, Japan stands apart, so much so that business that want to be successful in Japan use entirely different marketing methods and offer entirely different products to Japanese customers.


Looks like some size comparison going on here! :grin2:


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

aine said:


> Looks like some size comparison going on here! :grin2:


Nah. Just black-and-white thinking versus viewing the rainbow in between the limits.


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

You have a long one- although this is probably her just hitting your known insecurities - you can get filler injection for girth - seems much safer than past very dangerous and ineffective penis procedures 

However, this is only an enhancement and unlikely to solve any real problems. 

Personally I’m shorter than you but much thicker - but it’s never enough - wife can take anything despite being young and never having a baby- the vagina is made to stretch to give birth and it’s amazing flexibility can usually accommodate any penis huge or tiny. 

I’m sure both me and wife would be delighted if I woke up with a top 1 % dong....but it won’t happen that way. 

There are lots of neat girth enhancing sex toys - there is no reason even if she needs the girth- to end a relationship over this - I’m sure it’s NOT the real reason.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

fetishwife said:


> this is probably her just hitting your known insecurities


Yep. Actually, in my humble, yet accurate, opinion ....there's no "probably".... it's "definitely".... because men who have loving, considerate, unselfish wives and sexual partners....never, but never, but NEVER, hear anything of this sort from them.....



fetishwife said:


> I’m sure it’s NOT the real reason.


Even if it IS the real reason.... no loving, considerate, unselfish wife or sexual partner, would ever, but ever, but EVER....they would lie about it because of their overwhelming care, esteem, and desire to protect your psychological health.



fetishwife said:


> I’m sure both me and wife would be delighted if I woke up with a top 1 % dong....but it won’t happen that way.


Yep....and both me and mine would be delighted if I wound up with a top 1% income, too..... but my wife is mature enough to know that it not only won't happen that way, but that it also wouldn't solve any marital problems if I did. Because if I made the income 99th percentile, she could still wish it was the 99.9th....


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

So many replies here saying it doesn't matter, forget about her, false issue, etc, and yet .... here we are 15 pages later STILL replying about penis size. Our posting behavior seems to contradict our message, or is the male brain (and I'm a male) that obstinate about believing the message?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Randy2 said:


> So many replies here saying it doesn't matter, forget about her, false issue, etc, and yet .... here we are 15 pages later STILL replying about penis size. Our posting behavior seems to contradict our message, or is the male brain (and I'm a male) that obstinate about believing the message?


Obstinate is the right word. I, a woman, have repeatedly said I would end and have ended a relationship over penis size and been honest about it, yet people keep repeating that penis size can't be the real reason and it must be something else.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Short answer is, yes: to some women size does matter. But for just as many women it does not. Just as how much money a guy makes is important to some women, and to some it has no bearing whatsoever. So if you are a guy, and you are average size to shorter than average...find a woman to whom rod-size is not a big issue. It is that simple.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I would definitely end the relationship if my penis was too small! (or my hands too big...Everything is relative).

Size probably matters but only up to a point.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> Obstinate is the right word. I, a woman, have repeatedly said I would end and have ended a relationship over penis size and been honest about it, yet people keep repeating that penis size can't be the real reason and it must be something else.


I dont think that you are representative of many women though. Most women would go by the man himself, whether they love him, what he is like, his character, how he treats them. I just cant ever imagine ending a good relationship over that.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> I would definitely end the relationship if my penis was too small! (or my hands too big...Everything is relative).
> 
> Size probably matters but only up to a point.


 Honestly for me, it wouldn't have mattered at all. I knew I had a really good man and that was what mattered to me. I think its very shallow to end a relationship over such things.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Not safe for work


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Honestly for me, it wouldn't have mattered at all. I knew I had a really good man and that was what mattered to me. I think its very shallow to end a relationship over such things.


Agreed. If a man and woman love each other and are good at communicating their needs to each other, they can find ways around 90% of the sexual problems that might arise. 

If a woman is patient, doesn't have hang-ups, and really adores her man, she can guide him in other ways to please her that have nothing to do with penis length.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Honestly for me, it wouldn't have mattered at all. I knew I had a really good man and that was what mattered to me. I think its very shallow to end a relationship over such things.


I know. I was talking about the relationship with my enormous hands...


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> I dont think that you are representative of many women though. Most women would go by the man himself, whether they love him, what he is like, his character, how he treats them. I just cant ever imagine ending a good relationship over that.


For the most part, I agree with you. My ex-husband was very well endowed, yet we were in a sexless marriage for 20 years.

On the other hand, we all have preferences. Average would work for me, but super small wouldn't.

I think we all have physical attributes that we hope someone will accept. I have a long, ugly scar running across my abdomen along with tons of stretch marks. My ex-husband was very accepting of this because he was with me during the pregnancies, but it is something I'm self-conscious about when meeting new men.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> I dont think that you are representative of many women though. Most women would go by the man himself, whether they love him, what he is like, his character, how he treats them. I just cant ever imagine ending a good relationship over that.


I'm probably not representative of many women. But the idea is that, yes, some women will end a relationship over a size mismatch, so maybe the OP's exGF actually did end the relationship over this issue.

It's not so much ending a relationship over size as it is ending it over sexual dissatisfaction. A sexually unsatisfying relationship isn't good. 



bandit.45 said:


> Agreed. If a man and woman love each other and are good at communicating their needs to each other, they can find ways around 90% of the sexual problems that might arise.
> 
> If a woman is patient, doesn't have hang-ups, and really adores her man, she can guide him in other ways to please her that have nothing to do with penis length.


Actually, this is untrue for me. There is nothing that compares to a proper screwing and the resulting orgasm from PIV. Nothing. Not oral, not toys, not hands, not even BDSM and other kinks I've explored, nothing. So, a size mismatch for me means never again experiencing great sex. Decent sex, maybe, but not great.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> I'm probably not representative of many women. But the idea is that, yes, some women will end a relationship over a size mismatch, so maybe the OP's exGF actually did end the relationship over this issue.
> 
> It's not so much ending a relationship over size as it is ending it over sexual dissatisfaction. A sexually unsatisfying relationship isn't good.
> 
> ...


Which is totally fine everyone has preferences. I think the overall point is for most women it's not as important as some other things. Most average size men can get the job done. Seem to me the outliers very small or very large are going to be the ones who have a more difficult a time. Too large and it hurts a number of women and too small makes it difficult to get the job done. However even in this case you can find someone who can except you for who you are. 

What is more profound is that just like the sex count thing on the other thread, if the person you are with doesn't want to be with you or you don't want to be with them, don't get upset about it and don't lie about it JUST MOVE ON. It's a big world out there their is no reason to be hyper focused on one person especially if they are not into you. Just move on to the next one.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> So, a size mismatch for me means never again experiencing great sex. Decent sex, maybe, but not great.


For this couple, this is indeed an unfortunate outcome for both of them. As christians, they are concerned with whether they have grounds to separate and divorce. Nowhere have I ever heard that too-small penis was any kind of acceptable ground.

I can see that never having great sex is a huge disappointment for the woman who is compelled to remain in a lifelong sacrifice of it.

I can also see that the man being compelled to remain in a lifelong endurance of the heartbreak of his wife's disdain is quite a tenuous position to endure.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

TJW said:


> For this couple, this is indeed an unfortunate outcome for both of them. As christians, they are concerned with whether they have grounds to separate and divorce. Nowhere have I ever heard that too-small penis was any kind of acceptable ground.
> 
> I can see that never having great sex is a huge disappointment for the woman who is compelled to remain in a lifelong sacrifice of it.
> 
> I can also see that the man being compelled to remain in a lifelong endurance of the heartbreak of his wife's disdain is quite a tenuous position to endure.


Man did your first wife do a number on you. Again with the heartbreak and wife's disdain just like your post on the other thread. I know this is off subject here, but I got to say your first wife was broken, no man was ever going to be able to fill that void in her. One reason was because it was never about sex. She was using sex to try to try to fix her emotional problems. It was easier for her to blame it on sex then to deal with the real issues. You let her shame you into feeling bad about yourself, this is what abusive people do because it's easier to hide the true nature of their problems. It was never about you. And you have obviously been believing her lies for a long time. 

Maybe I am wrong but your post scream this to me. Just saying.

Not even sure who you are talking about here as I must of missed a post, the guy who posted this his girlfriend just put him down to make him feel bad even though he is probably in the 1% as far as length. Again here is a women using sex and in this case **** size to shame a man. Don't believe them. Most normal healthy women are fine with normal ****s and normal sex. Most actually care much more that there is an emotional connection then that your **** is the size of a horse. They also want to feel desired. 

Technique can be improved but generally that means there is healthy communication, preferably through flirting and fun, but that takes time with most and hopefully is fun for both of you. Seriously this board is full of this sexist idea that a women's pleasure is all up to the man. This is bull****, sex requires two people and some form of communication. Plenty of women are duds in bed too. Nothing worse then a selfish lover, man or women. 

Anyway it's like they say the biggest sex organ you need is your brain.

And they make sheaths for guys who are unnaturally small. And I was not joking about Kegels which I posted before.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

sokillme said:


> Not even sure who you are talking about here as I must of missed a post


No, it is me who made the error. I "merged" this thread in my mind with the other one where the couple are christians and have a big difference in experience level.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Agreed. If a man and woman love each other and are good at communicating their needs to each other, they can find ways around 90% of the sexual problems that might arise.
> 
> If a woman is patient, doesn't have hang-ups, and really adores her man, she can guide him in other ways to please her that have nothing to do with penis length.


I agree. Its all about working together and making sex good. I would say that they can find ways 100% of the time if they are committed and unselfish. 
If our focus is ALL about sex, and what WE get out of it, what happens if our spouse cant have sex for some reason? Will we leave them because they can no longer meet OUR needs?
Relationship is far more than just sex, or should be. 

I didn't even see my husband's penis before we married, I knew that we would have a good sex life, because I know what sort of man he was and how much I loved him. I didn't care what size he was. It was the man I found sexy not how big he was.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> I didn't even see my husband's penis before we married, I knew that we would have a good sex life, because I know what sort of man he was and how much I loved him. I didn't care what size he was. It was the man I found sexy not how big he was.


Wow, that's unheard of in this day and age..... Kind of like buying a car without test driving it first.....


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

You know, everyone is different. Some people don't care about sex, don't ask me why, and some really do. 

We have had thread about all the variations of this. One woman had a husband that she "loved" but hated sex because he was too big. However, he had no job, was lazy, and selfish in bed. A man with that size equipment has a responsibility to get her off several time before he goes in, or it absolutely will be painful for just about any woman, but even then there are women that are big enough to take that from the start. 

Then you have to too small threads, usually a guy is worried about it. 

I am with @MJJEAN, there has to be a baseline and still a man has to know what he is doing. 

I am an average sized guy, maybe a little longer than average and pretty thick. I have never had an issue pleasing a woman, and if I did because I was to small, I would just move on. 

Now for me and New GF, we are about a perfect match. I always get her off several times before we start, and oddly enough, she is not a clit girl like most I have known. So oral is not very effective for her, so that is really for my enjoyment because I love it. She is the most G-spot/PIV skewed woman that I have ever known. 

And she is somewhat small so I have to be a little bit careful, but in most positions I can really go hard like she likes it and not hurt her. 

Our biggest issue, if you can even call it an issue, is that I last a super long time and sometimes I can't finish. 

Usually I get there say the first time of the day, and maybe the third or forth time, it just varies. But when I don't get there she is a little disappointed not hugely disappointed but a little. And she is in heaven when I do, so I really work hard to get there for her. It just does not happen all of the time. (But I keep trying...)


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Well, I guess then that having a big penis must be pretty common because I work with a lot of big D***s...:wink2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Wow, that's unheard of in this day and age..... Kind of like buying a car without test driving it first.....


Its not unheard of among Christians. It was the man I was marrying, and I knew him well enough to know how special he was. I didn't need to have sex to know that.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Im going to start a thread about the travails if sex with flat-butted women. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

bandit.45 said:


> Im going to start a thread about the travaiks if sex with flat butted women. Anyone care to join me?


Hey B., just so I understand correctly, is there a typo somewhere?


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Its not unheard of among Christians. It was the man I was marrying, and I knew him well enough to know how special he was. I didn't need to have sex to know that.


I strongly suggest that you peruse the SIM forum for threads relating to sex before marriage. Many of them found out , after the fact, that they were not compatible, and ended in divorce, or are now living in a sexless marriage.

There are people who will spend more time and effort, evaluating a car they intend to purchase, than they would someone they will marry. Is that stupid? Not sure, but I know it's not smart.

Diana, since you're clairvoyant, I'm sure much of the above doesn't relate to you, does it?

By the way, I would be willing to fly both you and you H from the UK to Las Vegas, to spend a weekend with me and my wife. 
The only catch is that the two of stand next to me at the craps and roulette tables, advising of the next winning roll or spin.

For your efforts, I''ll split half my winnings with the two of you.
However, if I lose my a$$, well I advise watching the ending of the movie Casino. <sarcasm>


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Hey B., just so I understand correctly, is there a typo somewhere?


Fixed it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Well, I guess then that having a big penis must be pretty common because I work with a lot of big D***s...:wink2:


Big buttholes are more common.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Penis sleeve.

All your problems solved.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

If you married, how could it? I guess a simple answer.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Middle of Everything said:


> Penis sleeve.
> 
> All your problems solved.


Except Chafing....


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

It all comes down to personal preference and how important certain things are to each person.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Because we can all trust *joe....

Joe Rogan commentary on penis size.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> I agree. Its all about working together and making sex good. I would say that they can find ways 100% of the time if they are committed and unselfish.
> 
> If our focus is ALL about sex, and what WE get out of it, what happens if our spouse cant have sex for some reason? Will we leave them because they can no longer meet OUR needs?
> 
> ...




Didn’t he at least show you a picture of it or give you rough measurements? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, size matters..., but only to the two people in the relationship. The vast majority of women will be fine with it as long as the size falls somewhere in the average to above average range. It's the small, or the very large that can cause the biggest issues. Optimally, larger vaginas require larger penises, average vaginas can adapt to most sizes, and small vaginas are usually good with smaller penises but can adapt to at least average without discomfort.

The gist is that vaginas come in many different sizes, too. There's no need for the man to be insecure about his size. The penis is not the measure of the man that it is attached to. Learn to use what you have, along with hands, fingers, tongue, and mouth, and the vast majority of women will be fine with it. There's always women out there who will appreciate what you have, and who you are. If a woman can't appreciate what you have, find another woman.


----------



## klimax2gether (Apr 11, 2018)

You should not worry about your size. You are average or slightly on the more than average size. Your Ex must have fixated on what people generally see on Porn. Some of those penises are very extreme, not the average.

I am 20+ yrs married with one and only partner. My penis size: length is when fully erect 6.5" and the maximum circumference is 5.5 inches. Again the girth can vary depending on the sexual status during the act. When I have sex with my wife I always feel tight in the vagina. We always climax together. We have sex at least once a week but sometimes more. My wife never felt my penis size is not large enough. So you have a good normal sized penis. Have a nice sex life.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

My length is 4.5" and my circumference is 3". I have a small penis. OP does not. He needs to get that thought out of his head. Easier said (typed) than done.


----------



## Married18 (Apr 13, 2018)

Count your blessing Bro trust me u are bigger than me i would literally cut my pinky off in exchange for the size of your penis I’m 5-6 inches and i hate it. She wasn’t for you and most females are satisfied with that size


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

Holdingontoit said:


> My length is 4.5" and my circumference is 3". I have a small penis. OP does not. He needs to get that thought out of his head. Easier said (typed) than done.


There are a lot of people who believe it is absolutely possible to increase the length and girth of a penis. You can PM me for specific links to threads with pictures. I would post it here but you can't even post censored profanity here. I doubt that would be allowed. Not everyone who attempts this has a small penis. There is a guy who was just under 8" who has increased it to just under 10". There is a guy who started off smaller than you, got above 6".


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Holdingontoit said:


> I have a small penis.


Yet with MASSIVE balls!

Respect!


----------



## Steelman (Mar 5, 2018)

I really appreciate all the measurements right off the top of your heads. Quite impressive.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

What I want to know....

What are the standards for measurement?! All these numbers are useless without standardizing the sampling methods. Length measures from the top side? Bottom? Are you giving ol' Willy a death grip, or more of a natural state?

But really I am joking. Like someone else said, the only people it matters to, are the two in the relationship.

Besides, if she likes more than what he has, there are plenty of toys out there, dildos, heck ones he can slip over his junk to make it bigger. Not mention skilled hands can perform magic! It's not an unsolvable problem - if it is a problem at all.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Simple. Don't worry about it or think about it. All persons are different. If it doesn't feel good to stay, then leave. But sht just know you have all that's needed, and while it includes what's in your jeans, you are also a complete well rounded person, that's only part of your persona.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Jus260 said:


> There are a lot of people who believe it is absolutely possible to increase the length and girth of a penis. You can PM me for specific links to threads with pictures. I would post it here but you can't even post censored profanity here. I doubt that would be allowed. Not everyone who attempts this has a small penis. There is a guy who was just under 8" who has increased it to just under 10". There is a guy who started off smaller than you, got above 6".


I'm oddly curious as to how they do this! I'm good, and the wife says I'm good but there's nothing like owning heavy machinery for shock value among other things 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

Suspicious1 said:


> I'm oddly curious as to how they do this! I'm good, and the wife says I'm good but there's nothing like owning heavy machinery for shock value among other things
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


You don't have to qualify it. Everyone can make use of a bigger dong. I'll PM you.

I heard a joke years ago about a guy who got a hole in one during a golf game. When he went to get the ball, a genie granted him one wish. Of course he wished for a bigger penis. As he was finishing the game, his junk kept getting bigger and bigger until it was dragging on the ground. He told the guy who ran the course what happened. The guy told him the only way to stop it is to get another hole in one and make another wish. He kept trying until he finally got the hole in one. The genie asked him what he wanted as his 2nd wish. The golfer said, "can you make my legs longer?"


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Jus260 said:


> You don't have to qualify it. Everyone can make use of a bigger dong. I'll PM you.
> 
> I heard a joke years ago about a guy who got a hole in one during a golf game. When he went to get the ball, a genie granted him one wish. Of course he wished for a bigger penis. As he was finishing the game, his junk kept getting bigger and bigger until it was dragging on the ground. He told the guy who ran the course what happened. The guy told him the only way to stop it is to get another hole in one and make another wish. He kept trying until he finally got the hole in one. The genie asked him what he wanted as his 2nd wish. The golfer said, "can you make my legs longer?"


That was hilarious!

Thanks for the funny!

S1

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwired (Apr 6, 2018)

Um Excuse Me said:


> I think he did, just to compensate for his "shortcomings:.


*wang bar


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Does vagina/breast size matter to men? The issues is not size but rather if you have a satisfying sexual life. There are women married to guys with big penises that are not enjoying sex due to it hurting or the guy thinking that his penis is all that he needs to bring to the bedroom.

I have not had intercourse with my wife of 46 years for the last 18 years. She has medical issues so penetration is out of the question even though she is willing to endure the pain for me. I would not want that at all. However, we have had and still do have a great sex life. All that matters is whether we express our love physically and have great orgasms. There are times when only my wife has an orgasm and times when only I do. We make sure we kiss every night and have sex at least once a week no matter who is in the mood. Sex and cuddling releases Oxytocin, the hormone that emotionally binds a couple together. 

Guys worry about size more than women do. They see porn actors specifically hired for their large penises and think that many men are that big. I played football and baseball until I was 21. I showered with a lot of guys, both black and white. In the Army I showered with a lot of guys too. Never saw a large penis. Most were either a little smaller or a little larger than mine. None of my 30 sex partners ever mentioned penis size of exes or a desire for one. 

Sex is not about penis size only and anyone who thinks it is has a very limited amount of experience or knowledge. A vagina is about 5-6" before you reach the cervix where there are very few nerve endings. Most women do not orgasm from intercourse. Most orgasm from clitoral stimulation. So for most women all that they need it for the penis to rub against their clitoris during intercourse and their clitoris it right out there in front easily reached. A thick penis is better than a long one and choosing the right sexual positions can solve a lot of problems. Plus there is more than one way to skin a cat as they say. Sex is about the results and not how you get there.


----------

